# [SOLVED] Brother DCP not printing

## augustin2

Hi, 

I installed my Brother DCP-750CW roughly like this (order of command may be different)

```
Install CUPS

emerge cups

/etc/init.d/cupsd start

rc-update add cupsd default

Install Driver

Download the LPD and PPD RPM drivers from Brother’s Linux driver site.

emerge rpm tcsh

rpm  -ihv  --nodeps  (lpr-drivername)

rpm  -ihv  --nodeps  (cupswrapper)

Verify the drivers installed correctly: rpm  -qa  |  grep  -e (lpr-drivername)  -e  (cupswrapper-drivername) 

Create a symlink to the filter: ln -s /usr/lib/cups/filter/brlpdwrapper[printer name] /usr/libexec/cups/filter/brlpdwrapper[printer name]
```

then I declared a printer in localhost:631 

I used different manners 

LPR/LPD

Socket

Ipp

 but in any case, when I print , the job stay in the queue with "unknown" for user, document and time and "stopped" for sate.

here is the end of the error_log

```
E [23/Nov/2012:15:47:39 +0100] BrotherDCP-750CW: 

E [23/Nov/2012:15:47:51 +0100] BrotherDCP-750CW: 

E [23/Nov/2012:15:47:51 +0100] [Job 18] Unable to start filter "brlpdwrapperdcp750cw" - No such file or directory.

E [23/Nov/2012:15:47:51 +0100] [Job 18] Stopping job because the scheduler could not execute a filter.

E [23/Nov/2012:15:52:52 +0100] [Job 18] Stopping unresponsive job!

E [23/Nov/2012:17:18:21 +0100] Returning HTTP Interdit for Cancel-Job (ipp://localhost/jobs/18) from localhost

E [23/Nov/2012:17:21:16 +0100] [cups-deviced] PID 5456 (snmp) stopped with status 1!

E [23/Nov/2012:17:21:34 +0100] BrotherDCP-750CW: 

E [23/Nov/2012:17:21:34 +0100] Unable to open listen socket for address [v1.::1]:631 - Address family not supported by protocol.

E [23/Nov/2012:17:22:09 +0100] BrotherDCP-750CW: 

E [23/Nov/2012:17:22:09 +0100] [Job 19] Unable to start filter "brlpdwrapperdcp750cw" - No such file or directory.

E [23/Nov/2012:17:22:09 +0100] [Job 19] Stopping job because the scheduler could not execute a filter.

E [23/Nov/2012:17:27:10 +0100] [Job 19] Stopping unresponsive job!

E [23/Nov/2012:17:30:11 +0100] BrotherDCP-750CW: 

E [23/Nov/2012:17:30:11 +0100] [Job 20] Unable to start filter "brlpdwrapperdcp750cw" - No such file or directory.

E [23/Nov/2012:17:30:11 +0100] [Job 20] Stopping job because the scheduler could not execute a filter.

E [23/Nov/2012:17:31:52 +0100] BrotherDCP-750CW: 

E [23/Nov/2012:17:31:52 +0100] [Job 21] Unable to start filter "brlpdwrapperdcp750cw" - No such file or directory.

E [23/Nov/2012:17:31:52 +0100] [Job 21] Stopping job because the scheduler could not execute a filter.

jaaf-P55A-UD4 cups # 
```

I have tried to reinstall the cups driver without succeeding.

```
jaaf-P55A-UD4 Downloads # rpm -ivh --nodeps --force dcp750cwcupswrapper-1.0.1-1.i386.rpm

Préparation...                       ################################# [100%]

Updating / installing...

   1:dcp750cwcupswrapper-1.0.1-1      ################################# [100%]

/usr/local/Brother/Printer/dcp750cw/cupswrapper/cupswrapperdcp750cw: ligne694: /usr/lib64/cups/filter/brlpdwrapperdcp750cw: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type

chmod: impossible d'accéder à « /usr/lib64/cups/filter/brlpdwrapperdcp750cw »: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
```

Translation

 *Quote:*   

> Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type -> No file or folder of this type
> 
> Impossible d'accéder à -> impossible to access to
> 
> Aucun fichier de ce type -> no file of this type

 

What should I do ?Last edited by augustin2 on Fri Nov 23, 2012 8:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## chiefbag

You may need to create the install directory

```
mkdir -p /usr/lib64/cups/filter/brlpdwrapperdcp750cw
```

You should probably copy the resultant .ppd file to /etc/cups/ppd

----------

## augustin2

Thank you.

Ok but what to do after creating this dir. (BTW is it really a directory or is it a file ?)

 Because

```
jaaf-P55A-UD4 Downloads # rpm -ivh --nodeps --force dcp750cwcupswrapper-1.0.1-1.i386.rpm

Préparation...                       ################################# [100%]

Updating / installing...

   1:dcp750cwcupswrapper-1.0.1-1      ################################# [100%]

rm: impossible de supprimer « /usr/lib/cups/filter/brlpdwrapperdcp750cw »: est un dossier

/usr/local/Brother/Printer/dcp750cw/cupswrapper/cupswrapperdcp750cw: ligne694: /usr/lib/cups/filter/brlpdwrapperdcp750cw: est un dossier

jaaf-P55A-UD4 Downloads # 
```

Should I reinstall the drivers or not ?

The ppd file seems to be here :

```
jaaf-P55A-UD4 Downloads # ls -a /etc/cups/ppd

.  ..  .keep_net-print_cups-0  BrotherDCP-750CW.ppd  DCP750CW.ppd

jaaf-P55A-UD4 Downloads # 
```

----------

## chiefbag

Not a CUPS expert but looks like you may be ok now. 

Try setting up the printer again via admin interface. 

You could check the file creation date and mod time using "stat" command

It may well be all has gone well but the installer is trying to remove the temp. dir

----------

## augustin2

Since the beginning I could (and I still can) set up the printer in cups. The trouble is that it doesn't print.

----------

## chiefbag

What's the output of the following

```
uname -a
```

----------

## augustin2

Eventually I could install a working printer ; here is what I did :

```
rm -R /usr/lib64/cups/filter/brlpdwrapperdcp750cw
```

then I re-installed the cups driver

```
jaaf-P55A-UD4 Downloads # rpm -ivh --nodeps --force dcp750cwcupswrapper-1.0.1-1.i386.rpm

Préparation...                       ################################# [100%]

Updating / installing...

   1:dcp750cwcupswrapper-1.0.1-1      ################################# [100%]

jaaf-P55A-UD4 Downloads # 
```

I re-setup a new printer on localhost:631

and it worked. I guess only the /usr/lib64/cups/filter folder was to be created at first.

I had also to add this command (taken from the Ubuntu wiki) to avoid the cut of the upper part of the text

```
brprintconf_dcp750cw  -pt A4
```

After that I declared a normal user for the printer and everything is ok now.

I just have to install the scanner part.

Thank you for having put me on the right track.

----------

## chiefbag

That's great, glad I could be of some assistance.

----------

